# Some old oil field equipment in color



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, this is tone mapped, no I am not trying for a "natural" look.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful. Would be a great background on a computer screen...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking shots. Is tone mapping the same as HDR.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice ones. The combination of rusted junk and HDR is a good one, and your processing is some of the best I've seen in that regard.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, tone mapping is just one of the methods of merging files for an HDR image. I use Photomatix for the HDR merge of these.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice Arlon!! Always enjoy your photos!


----------

